# pixie endor motor division



## cruiserbikekid (Apr 18, 2012)

Anybody have any info on the pixie motors? I just bought one in rough condition and would love as much info as possible.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 18, 2012)

Found this on the interwebs:

The Pixie is the only Canadian cyclemotor that I know of. It was made in Montreal by Godscroft Industries,Endor Motor Division in the late 40's early 50's. Your serial number should contain two digits for the year. It is a copy of a German motor made by the Victoria company. It is a 38cc loop scavanged,rotary valve 2 stroke with a two speed gearbox. The clutch lever was used for changing gears. Throttle was a twistgrip. Drive was by chain to a sprocket clamped to the rear hub. I have copies of the manuals if you are interested. I would like to hear more about your Pixie as they are not very common. I don't know about value. 

Try THIS search too


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow thanks for the info. And yes i am inerested in the manual 
Thanks so much 
PM sent


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't have the manual, take a closer look again at the first sentence of my earlier post....that was a quote which I found on another website. But feel free to send me any extra Loonies you have laying about. LOL


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

cruiserbikekid said:


> Anybody have any info on the pixie motors? I just bought one in rough condition and would love as much info as possible.




Any pics? I can send you a copy of the manual, if you'd like. Just PM me.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Rick, and Welcome. Used to love your old website. bri.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Hi Rick, and Welcome. Used to love your old website. bri.




Thanks. I took a looooooooooong vacation from the internet...


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

I sold this Pixie on CCM to a collector from Ontario. Very nice original.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## bricycle (Jul 31, 2012)

Man, that was a great CCM/Pixie!!


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow awesome decal! Could you email that to me please neilsfairall@gmail.com
Ive since starting this thread met a collector of cycle motors in victoria BC and he gave me a copy of the manuals
and showed me a couple of tricks. Its a really cool piece and Im super happy to have one, It will look nice next to my Whizzer
I'm saving this project for this winter (after I complete the ones Ive started)
Cant wait to dig into it.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jul 31, 2012)

Is the collector John Doughty?


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jul 31, 2012)

As a matter of fact yes. A very impressive collection and a wealth of knowledge.
A really nice guy too, I will definitely keep in touch with him


----------



## cineflickers (Aug 15, 2012)

*Pixie Endor images*

Here are images of a 1949 Pixie mounted on a Canadian Sunshine girls pike


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 17, 2012)

Holy molly! I know that bike! It was in an antique shop on St-Laurent, in Montreal for years. I believe it was owned by the Godscroft Industries and used in promo shots.


----------



## cineflickers (Aug 17, 2012)

*Pixie*



Whizzerick said:


> Holy molly! I know that bike! It was in an antique shop on St-Laurent, in Montreal for years. I believe it was owned by the Godscroft Industries and used in promo shots.




you are right on all counts


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 23, 2012)

*Is it yours???*

Is it yours?
The place burned down and I thought it was lost in the fire???


----------



## cineflickers (Aug 23, 2012)

*pixie*

yes, I bought it, the store was a friends and I worked there for a while.
it was in storage since the fire, I always liked it so last week I purchased it


----------



## Panzerfeust (Dec 28, 2012)

*Pixie Prices*

Just picked a vintage Pixie engine , look like everything is intact. What kind of price could I get for it if I were to sell it ?


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Dec 28, 2012)

Hard to say, I bought one on a complete CCM bicycle out of montreal for $300 CND but believe them to be pretty sought after.
In the Canadian market I believe you might get up to $700 if it was in running condition. Does it turn freely?


----------



## Panzerfeust (Dec 29, 2012)

*Pixie motor*



cruiserbikekid said:


> Hard to say, I bought one on a complete CCM bicycle out of montreal for $300 CND but believe them to be pretty sought after.
> In the Canadian market I believe you might get up to $700 if it was in running condition. Does it turn freely?




Thanks for reply....  Does not turn at the sprocket. I am going to put diesel fuel in the spark plug hole and see if it loosens up.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Dec 29, 2012)

I sent you a PM...


----------



## Panzerfeust (Apr 25, 2013)

*Manual or any info needed on Pixie Motor*

Hi... I found a Pixie thats seized up. Need all info possible so I can restore .my email is msgwyer1@mts.net..thanks


----------



## pixie (Jun 23, 2013)

*pixie parts wanted*



cruiserbikekid said:


> Anybody have any info on the pixie motors? I just bought one in rough condition and would love as much info as possible.




Hi I just restored a 1940 pixie but have motor problems I am looking for a spare motor or complete bike , or if you need info to complete yours and I can help send me an e-mail at ralph.dekker@hotmail.com
I am in quebec.
Ralph


----------

